# Its raining kittens!



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

We've had an explosion of kittens being dumped on us at work recently. 
Two wee ones last week, barely four weeks old. And today, a box left on our porch with five tiny five week old kittens inside. 

Thank God my boss lets us foster and rehome these babies. Seven at one time though is insane for an institution thats not about rescue and adoption.

These kittens should go pretty quick though. We have:

1) Tiny Calico, cute as a button and super friendly. 
1) Larger fluffy orange kitty, the calico's littermate. Also very friendly.

and the new litter
1) brown mackeral tabby with no tail, boy.
1) Brown mackeral tabby with white boy.
1) Grey and white tuxedo marked female.
1) Black and white little boy with the cutest markings. 
1) Snowshoe siamese marked boy with no tail. 

All of these kittens were clearly raised in someone's home as they are super social, friendly, and eager to interact with people. Not a fearful one in the bunch, which is great for them, they will get adopted faster. 

Anyway, I started this thread so I could share pics. They are so cute they make me squee out loud. I had a rough day but just a few minutes watching these babies sleeping in a pile of cuteness just cheered me right up. 

So just the calico girl today. She fell asleep purring in my hand tonight as I was closing the books up front.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been having twinges of kitten fever lately. You are NOT going to be helping with this thread.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehehe! I have the cure for kitten fever. NINJA! I'll send him to you at once. You'll be cured for life!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

SQUEE!!!!!! so cute! more! more! more! :love2


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

very cute, hope they all find good homes. wish I was in a position or location to help.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

AWWWW, so cute. My heart just melted. Hope they all find good homes.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Awwww!!! I just helped my friend pick out a kitten tonight and I almost brought them all home.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Cute! That's sad that people are just dumping them.  I'm sure you guys will be able to find homes for them though.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, meet the kittens!

The first kitten pictured yesterday was Lola. 

This is her brother Charlie.









This is the litter that was dumped on our porch. AKA An armload of cuteness!









This is Lloyd, the tailless snowshoe marked kitten









Brother Harry, also tail-less

















This one is Dave, he's my favorite so far.









and Steve here is trouble, he wouldn't hold still for pictures.









Annie already has a home waiting for her when she's ready.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhh I want them all! Look at their little faces. I wish I could take Steve, he looks like he could be the best playmate for Evie- they could use up all their energy!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Charlie looks just like my waffles!!! I'm going to send you a postage paid stamped envelope to mail Charlie in, so I can have twins!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kobster I love the photo of you with an arm full of kittens! How cute is that! 

Each one is so precious looking. Who could see these kittens and not take one or two home! You have every flavor to choose from!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

AWESOME!! I would be in complete Kitty Heaven! LOL!
Hope you can rehome them to a furever home when they are old enough!


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Can I have Charlie please? Can you post him to New Zealand?!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlie!!!!!! :luv You know how much I want an orange boy, Rachael. Not fair!!! 

I hope Lola and Charlie are adopted together.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know, Charlie is pretty rough on Lola. She's a delicate flower. He's......not. Ha! 

I have a video, I will try to upload.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I die for Charlie!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Kittens being silly

Foster kitties at play - YouTube


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Good news and bad news today. Charlie and Lola were adopted together by a wonderful family! They will be well loved and cared for. 
Unfortunately, we came to find out that Lloyd was suffering from colon problems related to his tailessness that were most likely congenital and irreversible. It was decided to put him to sleep to prevent any further suffering. Rest in peace little guy.

That leaves the fab four. Annie, Steve, Dave and Harry - with Annie having already been reserved. So just three left to home!










The fab four - YouTube


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bump! No oohs and ahs over kittens!


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ohhh don't tempt me.. seeing those kitties play reminds me of when I got Lexi. They're so cute! I was chuckling to myself watching the one harass the other in the litterbox.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're so adorable and it's great that they're finding homes. I'm sorry to hear about Lloyd.

And I got an added plus, which is that when I watched your video of the funny kittens I saw your other videos on You Tube, including the one of Moxie and Ninja near the fireplace. That was my first Moxie video! It was great to see her moving in real life action video.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Moxie will be glad to hear she is getting the internet exposure she deserves.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Well only one wee kitten remains from the original bunch. Dave and Steve were the holdout pair for the longest. Then Dave was adopted. Steve is not handling it well. His first night alone I think he howled all night long, we came in that morning and he was screaming. It was heartbreaking. So prayers that little Steve would find his forever home soon! he's lonely! 

I'm glad Dave was adopted. Because if Steve had gone and left Dave alone, Dave would have come home with me and they would be filming the next episode of "confessions: animal hoarders" at my house....


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*[quote *
*I'm glad Dave was adopted. Because if Steve had gone and left Dave alone, Dave would have come home with me and they would be filming *
*the next episode of "confessions: animal hoarders" at my house....[/quote]*


That is so my story! I ended up adopting the last two of my six cats
because they were fosters that kept getting left behind on adoption 
day. They felt like permanent members of my home after fostering them
for so long and I hated the idea of them remaining in limbo without a
home to call their own. Haven't regretted it at all, even though some 
members of my family think I am a Cat Lady!


----------

